# 12 Y/O Starting Bow



## IvLy (Feb 26, 2020)

You can get the best of both with a high adjust-ability bow. try looking at a Diamond Sb-1 or 320, a Hoyt Ruckus Jr, a Bear Cruzer, PSE brute, or Martin eliminator for a start. The two things to look out for is Draw Length range and Draw Weight range. That'll allow you to change the bow as you grow and as your shooting style changes. Bows like Mathews, Prime, Elite's are amazing and powerful, but they're not made to be easy to adjust; so avoid those until you know your specs.


----------



## InfiniteEdgePro (May 8, 2020)

The diamond infinite edge is the bow i use and it is awesome


----------



## Check.6 (Jun 13, 2020)

InfiniteEdgePro said:


> The diamond infinite edge is the bow i use and it is awesome


My cousin is in his 20s using this bow. He likes ii, even though we bust his balls for not going up to big boy bows.

I bought my 9yr old the PSE mini burner to see if he can shoot lefty (he is right handed but left eye dominant)mIf he starts with it I can upgrade him eventually when he can pull back more than the 40lb limit on the burner


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

What ever bow you pick, I'd suggest it have 1/2 inch DL adjustability.


----------

